# Finale playback in sync with Note Performer!



## Rob (Jul 16, 2020)

With the last (26.3.1.520) Finale release the playback head is now in sync with NP's audio... this has passed unnoticed but it's a much desired feature, my congratulations to the Makemusic team for listening...


----------

